# 86 300zx restoration



## Drom96 (Sep 11, 2013)

Ok so i have been going back and forth with a man from the Zstore. nice guy but he has told me that he has no supplier for lower quarter repair panels which i am in dire need of.. we have a car show in 2 months and im trying to fix the car up. does anyone know of anywhere that i can aquire repair panels or should i attempt to make my own? any help would be good help.


----------



## ziggatron (Feb 6, 2014)

Have you checked with courtesyparts.com????


----------

